# Brad Pattison



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

*B.P. (not the oil co., but just as bad)*

I'm disgusted after watching this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA

What I'm finding odd is that there is literally NO VIDEO out there of this guy. This one clip was all I found. Very strange. I didn't even know who he was until Cracker said something about him in a thread and I was interested in seeing for myself. Based on what I've read so far (and this video of this poor dog getting a COMPLETELY UNFAIR correction), I have no doubt he's awful, but I'm just confused as to why it's so hush hush.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> I'm disgusted after watching this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA
> 
> What I'm finding odd is that there is literally NO VIDEO out there of this guy. This one clip was all I found. Very strange. I didn't even know who he was until Cracker said something about him in a thread and I was interested in seeing for myself. Based on what I've read so far (and this video of this poor dog getting a COMPLETELY UNFAIR correction), I have no doubt he's awful, but I'm just confused as to why it's so hush hush.


Oh that guy is an ass. At one point he even made a gesture that said "go ahead!" by lowering his body a bit and "shooing" the dog forward. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THtcxoLsnJI&feature=related
Much less dramatic, but it makes a good point.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, I saw that one, too. 

And also one where he teaches dogs to sit by lifting them up by their collar, saying that using treats is bribing the dog and makes all dogs fat. 

My response to that video?:

"xxinsanesamxx
23 minutes ago
Maybe this barbarism works with the unassuming owner of a family pet who won't recognize the signs of a stressed, shut-down dog, but it won't fly with my performance dog who should absolutely be HAPPY to work for me. Using treats, at least at first, is not only a teaching tool but also a tool to﻿ build the dog's interest in performing the behavior. Hence why now, my dog will happily sit, down, stand, stay, recall, perform tricks and run agility for me, all without the use of constant treats."

Stuff like this is really detrimental to people who don't know anything about training dogs. It totally desensitizes people to the idea of being overbearing and unfair with their dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ive seen a few of the infamous videos before someone made a stink and had them all taken down

there was an incident at a hotel where he took a dog's leash, cursing at the owner and dragged the dog up and down some stairs...

i saw him kick a dog in the face when an owner protested his rough treatment of her dog...

he's a vile human being


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That guy is an IDIOT. And the sad thing is that people who watch his show don't know any better and actually follow his advice!!

One of my neighbours once used Brad's tactics on Cadence and scared the shit out of him. Man, was I PISSED!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, this guy is a jerk. I have seen video's of his "training" and I was sick to my stomach after watching. One video was of him running back and forth and he literally ran a dog around the tree so quickly that the dog could have snapped it's neck. How in the world anyone could hand this fool their dogs leash is beyond me. 

It took me about 3 seconds to realize he is just plain mean and would NOT get the effect I want for my dogs. I do not want my dogs to run away from me in fear or be thinking about getting away from me each time I try to engage them. I want my dogs to be happy to be with me. Thankfully, I have learned much better methods of training my dogs then that.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't doubt it, Zim. Is his fad nearing an end? Thinking back, I do remember the brief time that he was on AP. I never watched his show, but I remember some hype about it.

It is too bad that so many people find Victoria Stillwell unappealing (I can see why, though I don't mind her), because her ideas are so much better than some of these creeps are. And, trying VS's stuff generally won't get you bitten.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Read this:

"My wife and I attended brad street safty class, All I will say is we lost 500 bucks cause we pulled our puppy out after he was starting to fear us, after only 2 classes, I hate this f****r, he is abusive and stupid, were just glad we stopped b4 we damaged him. I told us 2﻿ drog our 10 month puppy by the neck to make him walk, it choked my poor guy and set back his potty training cause he was scared to be walked, he wasnt scared b4 that class."

Very sad.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw an episode or two when it was on Animal Planet, it was sick. He seemed to think he was a relationship coach as well as a dog trainer. What had my heart in my throat was when he had his dog in a sitstay on one side of a REALLY BUSY ROAD and then called him across when it was clear. I'm sure the show made it safe, but it was just so dangerous.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Yes, I saw that one, too.
> 
> And also one where he teaches dogs to sit by lifting them up by their collar, saying that using treats is bribing the dog and makes all dogs fat.
> 
> ...


Great reply.
I think too many JQP take dogs and training too personally, and don't view training as what it is. I consider the training a science, and putting it all together to get a behavior an art  
I've seen a lot of people use treats as bribes, and therefore can never wean the dog off the food. I don't get how people can't see that there's a right and wrong way to use food in training, but there is nothing wrong with turning your dog over to a complete ass and allowing them to be kicked, dragged, helicoptered, hung, etc, all because he's "in the business". Boggles the mind.
I can't imagine trying to FORCE Tag to run agility. WTH? Not only would I be disgusted with myself, I wouldn't be able to sit down for a week due to my instructor kicking my butt repededly...
I've seen various clips of him, and I didn't like him right off the bat. I'll admit I've never watched a complete episode of his show, because 5 minutes into it, the show was so incredibly boring I couldn't stand it any longer...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYL7y77_-Y4&feature=player_embedded#!

its not a training video...but just listen to this advice...dude is insane....


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I really wonder what the result would be if someone like this moron tried to run a dog in agility. I can't imagine it'd be productive OR pretty.

Yeah, you definitely can use treats the wrong way, but to say that using them at all is bribing, that's just offensive to you and I and other people who know how to use them the right way and understand the science behind it.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> I don't doubt it, Zim. Is his fad nearing an end? Thinking back, I do remember the brief time that he was on AP. I never watched his show, but I remember some hype about it.
> 
> It is too bad that so many people find Victoria Stillwell unappealing (I can see why, though I don't mind her), because her ideas are so much better than some of these creeps are. And, trying VS's stuff generally won't get you bitten.


I like Victoria, but I think she can be a little harsh on people sometimes. As mentioned in the other thread by (I can't remember who, sorry), I lost a bit of respect for her when she was on that train wreck of a show "Greatest American Dog". I thought that was the stupidest show ever, and I was really excited when it premiered. I remember she went on this big long dramatic spiel about how a constants dog was "stressed". I thought that was a bit ridiculous, because (if I remember right) the dog was harnessed (for safety), and asked to jump off a cliff into the owners arms. Most dogs would be a bit stressed over that.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYL7y77_-Y4&feature=player_embedded#!
> 
> its not a training video...but just listen to this advice...dude is insane....


OMG, what a nut! Offering a behavior is a bad thing? 

And the whole bit about different flavors...? Well, I thought he'd be the LAST person to anthropomorphize a dog..

He just shows his lack of knowledge completely in this video. JEEBERS.

It really scares me that there are people out there who might very well take what he says as fact..


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I like Victoria, but I think she can be a little harsh on people sometimes. As mentioned in the other thread by (I can't remember who, sorry), I lost a bit of respect for her when she was on that train wreck of a show "Greatest American Dog". I thought that was the stupidest show ever, and I was really excited when it premiered. I remember she went on this big long dramatic spiel about how a constants dog was "stressed". I thought that was a bit ridiculous, because (if I remember right) the dog was harnessed (for safety), and asked to jump off a cliff into the owners arms. Most dogs would be a bit stressed over that.


Yeah, I thought that show was the stupidest thing in the world. 

I don't really mind her harshness, though. I think she gets her point across very well by being that way. At the end of her consultations, she's usually all smiles.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> I really wonder what the result would be if someone like this moron tried to run a dog in agility. I can't imagine it'd be productive OR pretty.
> 
> Yeah, you definitely can use treats the wrong way, but to say that using them at all is bribing, that's just offensive to you and I and other people who know how to use them the right way and understand the science behind it.


Probably would wind up with a dog who trotted through the course, would be my guess. I've seen dogs performing with a disturbing mixture of anxiety and compliance. It's not something I'm impressed by, because the dogs lack that "prance" that I love to watch. Tag prances when he heels, and he's the "dog with the busted neck" because he's looking so high up to his focal point (my hand) that he's almost facing it upside down. Oh, but he loves it  How boring would it be to spend our lives practicing with nothing but figure 8 heeling and "watch me" commands?


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

RaeganW said:


> I saw an episode or two when it was on Animal Planet, it was sick. He seemed to think he was a relationship coach as well as a dog trainer. What had my heart in my throat was when he had his dog in a sitstay on one side of a REALLY BUSY ROAD and then called him across when it was clear. I'm sure the show made it safe, but it was just so dangerous.


I think he and his "relationship coach" BS is a perfect example of how you can take anything barbaric and put a nice name to it, and people will pay boatloads of money for (general) your "expert advice". Kind of the reason I caution people to check into trainers who refer to themselves as "motivational". The motivation could be food, toys, you, OR the motivation could be avoidance training, escape training, or motivation to avoid a shock collar stim, etc.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I like Victoria, but I think she can be a little harsh on people sometimes. As mentioned in the other thread by (I can't remember who, sorry), I lost a bit of respect for her when she was on that train wreck of a show "Greatest American Dog". I thought that was the stupidest show ever, and I was really excited when it premiered. I remember she went on this big long dramatic spiel about how a constants dog was "stressed". I thought that was a bit ridiculous, because (if I remember right) the dog was harnessed (for safety), and asked to jump off a cliff into the owners arms. Most dogs would be a bit stressed over that.


Yup, that was me. That whole show was silly. First she would rag at someone for not encouraging their dog enough and then she would jump down their throats because they did it too much and the dog was stressed. She is incredibly rude and honestly, I wouldn't allow her in my house. I would let Cesar and he could play with my dogs if he chose, he just couldn't roll them. ha ha

As far as who's training methods I am more likely to use... Victoria's. I much prefer to praise and treat train then try to muscle a dog into something. I just know that Cesar wouldn't approve of my play session with my 2 Rottie boys this morning. One of them sat on my head while we were wrestling and the other was pulling my pants legs with his teeth. I had a moment of "oops" but luckily, they know "quit" also. ha ha

As far as Brad is concerned, I wouldn't even want him in my State. I would like to see him find a new profession.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Yeah, I thought that show was the stupidest thing in the world.
> 
> I don't really mind her harshness, though. I think she gets her point across very well by being that way. At the end of her consultations, she's usually all smiles.


That is a good point, though. I have a hard time being harsh with people unless they're being complete idiots, and show no remorse or feel they've done nothing wrong. I've had grooming customers think they give their dogs fine care with a bag of dog chow and a shave down once a year (who cares if the dog is so matted you can knock on the dogs back and it sounds like you're knocking on a door?) Those people I have no problem being harsh with. People who just plain don't know better, and WANT help when it comes to their dogs, I have a hard time being harsh with. I think for me, it depends on what vibes I'm getting from the owners motives.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

He has several shows on TV in B.C. I think it is on a Sunday but not sure as I am not in the habit of watching it. The worst one I did see was when he sent the family out and then tried to corner their terrified dog, even threw a chair at it to try and stop it from running through the door past him. Then when he did catch the dog he hung it up when it tried to bite him it was so scared.

Why some of the owners have not punched him in the nose, I don't know unless they deleted those episodes.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Inga said:


> Yup, that was me. That whole show was silly. First she would rag at someone for not encouraging their dog enough and then she would jump down their throats because they did it too much and the dog was stressed. She is incredibly rude and honestly, I wouldn't allow her in my house. I would let Cesar and he could play with my dogs if he chose, he just couldn't roll them. ha ha
> 
> *I would probably allow both of them in my house, and lightly mention (aka lie) that I tried to tell Auz no and he growled at me. Then I would let them both argue it out, complete with a video camera  (OK, probably not).
> I did see awhile back that CM teamed up with Pat Parelli (a horse person). It was an interesting show, I really like Pat and Linda (Parelli). They can use putting pressure on/taking pressure off, and body language, and games.
> ...


*I'd like to see him in prison.*


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> I would probably allow both of them in my house, and lightly mention (aka lie) that I tried to tell Auz no and he growled at me. Then I would let them both argue it out, complete with a video camera


LMAO, I would pay to see this.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.slice.ca/Shows/ShowsPage.aspx?Root_Title_ID=105200

You can check out his blog, watch clips of the show and more. 

Unfortunately he's on all the time on a Canadian network. Really wish he wasn't, can't stand the show.

In one show I did watch, there was an aggressive/wild cattle dog. He took it off leash in the front yard to watch it run off (no recall) and then told the family to go get their dog as it ran off into traffic. Not sure what the lesson was since they'd called him for help. In the same show, he brought one of his own dogs into the back yard with the cattle dog, so his dog of course got attacked. Again not sure what the lesson was supposed to be other than to remind viewers that he's an idiot who doesn't like dogs.

As for the 'no video' thing, I've read that he has extra people on hand to stop people from taping him at 'work'.... and if you read the comments on his blog, the mods remove the negative posts there too if they're too nasty. 

Yikes.

I talked to a gal who was trained by him, trying to see if it was just for tv or not. Nope, that's how they do things. She even said her dog was so perfectly trained that she could take him into ANY obedience ring and win. So I sent her a video, I think it was from Crufts. She hasn't responded. Guess that happy working dog was just too strange for her.

Lana


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

> I did see awhile back that CM teamed up with Pat Parelli (a horse person). It was an interesting show, I really like Pat and Linda (Parelli). They can use putting pressure on/taking pressure off, and body language, and games.


I saw that one and I too like Pat and Linda Parelli. This is why I won't try to verbally crucify Cesar. I think he is trying to learn from others and grow in his "training" and for that I give credit. It is the hard headed "I am the ONLY way to train" people I can't stand. That and of course people who are down right cruel and mean, like Brad.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> I'm disgusted after watching this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA
> 
> What I'm finding odd is that there is literally NO VIDEO out there of this guy. This one clip was all I found. Very strange. I didn't even know who he was until Cracker said something about him in a thread and I was interested in seeing for myself. Based on what I've read so far (and this video of this poor dog getting a COMPLETELY UNFAIR correction), I have no doubt he's awful, but I'm just confused as to why it's so hush hush.




What, seriously? He actually did that?

I mean, what the fuuuhhhee...... did he want from the dog? Wow. 

And this guy has his own TV show.

That's it. I'm getting my own. I can't do worse than that joker.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Brad is a stuck up conceited jerk in person.. even completely removed from the dog world. He is a disgusting human being.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> What, seriously? He actually did that?
> 
> I mean, what the fuuuhhhee...... did he want from the dog? Wow.
> 
> ...


That's what I said, too!!! How did this guy actually get on TV?!


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

MissMutt said:


> That's what I said, too!!! How did this guy actually get on TV?!


I don't understand... The dog was looking for feedback asking him if he was doing it right. There was no "good dog" or "that's what I want" of any kind, so the dog did something else. And what was he expecting the dog to do in the first place? just stay within 2 feet of him forever with a leash around his neck? I... I don't... *brain leaks from her ear*


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

CoverTune said:


> Brad is a stuck up conceited jerk in person.. even completely removed from the dog world. He is a disgusting human being.


So he sucks with dogs, sucks with people, and is an idiot.

How did he get popular again? I really, really, don't get it. 

He must have gotten lucky with a few exceptionally patient dogs to learn anything from him and people saw it and was like - Get him his own show, now!


----------



## kailaq (Nov 12, 2009)

KBLover said:


> So he sucks with dogs, sucks with people, and is an idiot.
> 
> How did he get popular again? I really, really, don't get it.
> 
> He must have gotten lucky with a few exceptionally patient dogs to learn anything from him and people saw it and was like - Get him his own show, now!


this occurred last fall:

my neighbour has a golden doodle who has bitten some people and is very very aggressive to both dogs and people. she's convinced that only brad's "tough love" approach will work on him so she actually flew him from calgary or vancouver (or wherever he's from, i know its one of the two cities) and had him stay with her to "fix" her dog for a week. according to her, he "cured" max (her dog) and max is doing fine. about 2 weeks later, i was walking my pup and we came across my neighbour and max, and i swear, max was even more aggressive than before.

i think that brad is a very insecure man who lets out his anger and frustration with the world on dogs who cannot fight back. i shudder every time i see come across his show and how he treats the dogs and their owners.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Ready for some more BS?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REplMY-sZaA&feature=related


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow I am proud as there is not one reply stating how misunderstood Brad is and that some of his stuff works on some dogs. It appears it is unaminous he is truly a jerk.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> *I'd like to see him in prison.*


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Chikyuu said:


> Ready for some more BS?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REplMY-sZaA&feature=related


What is the big deal with treats? Heck, I give my dogs treats on occasion, they do not beg and they most certainly do not level a child because they are holding a treat. That is bologna. If he were any type of a trainer, he would be able to accomplish "training" no begging and not jumping on kids and still be able to treat the dog. 

Oh and to compare treating a dog to giving a child a cigarette? Duh!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Less than ten pages into his book he states the treat training creates aggression in dogs. He's such a joke.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> What is the big deal with treats? Heck, I give my dogs treats on occasion, they do not beg and they most certainly do not level a child because they are holding a treat. That is bologna. If he were any type of a trainer, he would be able to accomplish "training" no begging and not jumping on kids and still be able to treat the dog.
> 
> Oh and to compare treating a dog to giving a child a cigarette? Duh!



And if the dog does beg - just redirect, reward THAT behavior, repeat for a while. Done. 

I'd rather deal with dog begging than a shaken, nervous dog scared to move or do anything because he's scared to make a mistake.

and yeah LOL @ the giving a child a cigarette. Let's see - one reward encourages a repeat performance in a way that's fun and won't kill anyone over time if used right. The other will kill over time, even if you give one puff per right answer or chore done.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Less than ten pages into his book he states the treat training creates aggression in dogs. He's such a joke.


There must be something psychologically wrong with him if he truly believes that his methods are less likely to create aggression than treat training is.

By saying these things, he also totally ignores the successes of positive (or mostly positive) trainers.

Honestly, I really had no idea he was this crazy when I made this thread.. I thought it was only physical brutality, but he seems like a mental monster, too. Quite scary, actually.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I felt the need to send this e-mail through his site.. though it likely won't get me anywhere, it felt good to do it.. my blood is boiling over this guy!! 



> I am absolutely appalled after watching your training videos and hearing your explanations of dog training. You are absolutely delusional if you believe that treat training is more injurious to a dog than your brutality is.
> 
> I understand that there is an old-school train of thought for training, but your methods far surpass it. They make no sense. We must vary our dogs' feeding time so that they don't become "dominant?" Yet, at the same time, you anthropomorphize dogs by saying they need different "flavors" of food? It seems like you've strewn random ideas together and have used them to prey upon the innocent public who need help training their dogs and don't know that they should run far, far away from your regimens.
> 
> ...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> There must be something psychologically wrong with him if he truly believes that his methods are less likely to create aggression than treat training is.
> 
> By saying these things, he also totally ignores the successes of positive (or mostly positive) trainers.
> 
> Honestly, I really had no idea he was this crazy when I made this thread.. I thought it was only physical brutality, but he seems like a mental monster, too. Quite scary, actually.


He seems like a walking definition of a narcissistic person. Apparently he's also ignored the successes of Karen Pryor, Bob Bailey, Sue Alisby, etc...I'd like to see Pittison have any success with a chicken, elephant, dolphin, cat, etc.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have been training Rottweiler's for over 33 years now using treats. Most of them came from bad situations and had I used his barbaric methods, I would definitely created a hazardous dog to have in public. Instead with the use of treats, love, redirection and fair corrections, those dogs went on to live happy lives. NONE of my "dangerous breed" dogs became aggressive from the use of treat training. NONE of them tried to dominate me or take over the world. 

Good luck with your e-mail Miss Mutt. You should post it on some of his videos as well. At least maybe a few people would see it before he deleted it from all his videos.



> I'd like to see Pittison have any success with a chicken, elephant, dolphin, cat, etc


Maybe it is only dogs that are trying to take over the world through dominance. Muaaahhaaaa!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Most of his videos are not set up to take comments....he's a chicken dressed up like a wolf. This is why it's so hard to find videos and stuff from him anymore, so many people flooded them with vitriol he shut it down.
Takes a brave man to cut off all criticism like that, doncha think?

I dream of meeting this guy someday, it would give me pleasure to cut him down to size in person.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm posting it on my blog, Inga... so that maybe one day if MargeBlog is ever famous (lol) someone will google Brad Pattison's name and see it and think twice about using his methods.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Wow that interview is so.... 

He's an idiot. A narcissistic idiot at that.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Does anyone know how to do a facebook page thing? I bet it'd get a LOT of supporters....

I've also noticed he's never really worked with aggressive, big dogs on the show. At most it's out of control but friendly dogs, and the odd little dog that is aggressive (or he makes it aggressive)...

Lana


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

There was a video up at one time of an outdoor class he was doing, he had a golden retriever type dog on leash and was really overcorrecting him. The owner expressed dismay and he got all up in her face, denigrating her for being upset. I can't find the video now.
Then there is the one where he is showing how to teach "down" using his own dog, it may be on his website. He uses the leash to force the down and then hauls the dog back up by it's collar to a sit...over and over again. They only eventually offer the behaviour out of fear of a being pulled around again. This is why he never starts with off leash behaviours. He also does the umbilical thing with the leash, but not to "keep the hands off " the dog, but to wrap the dog around trees, furniture etc until the dog learns to avoid being slammed at the end. I wonder how many of his dogs have collapsed tracheas or cervical spine issues due to this sort of force being applied as a form of training (meaning REPEATEDLY as opposed to accidental).


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> It appears it is unaminous he is truly a jerk.


Yeahhh....

While I'm not a Cesar fan in terms of training methods, the man at the very least truly cares about and wants to help dogs. He's very charismatic and appeals to owners on that level.

Pattinson is just pathetic.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Chikyuu said:


> Ready for some more BS?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=REplMY-sZaA&feature=related


So, this female DJ is the "rare" exception to the rule since her dog doesn't need a treat every time to obey commands and hasn't gained weight and hasn't become food aggressive and doesn't beg?

MY dog isn't overweight, food aggressive, doesn't need a treat to obey her commands (she does need little distraction, though ), and she doesn't beg.

WTF???

This guy is a complete moron and a total jerk and is totally oblivious to the entire training world at large!

My dog also doesn't cower in fear, hunch over, refuse to look me in the eye, and she doesn't lack confidence and she's not constantly seeking my approval because she's already got it and she's comfortable in our relationship. I don't feel the need to be "Alpha" over her or "dominant" in any way. I do tend to treat her like a child, lol, and she tends to take advantage of me, like my own kids did, but it's because I allow it, and it's nothing that is detrimental to my household or in the least bit dangerous or discomforting to anyone else. Everyone loves her and thinks she is the neatest dog, so well-behaved and so sweet and endearing.

I feel so sorry for the dogs that cross his path!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Found a facebook page called 'Brad Pattison is a big fat Jerk'.... there are just over 100 members. His offical show website has about 700 members.... if we all join the ranks of the big fat jerk page, and share it, I'd bet we'd get more than the show's fanclub. 

It'd be good to educate people anyway on his ideals and not to buy his book or watch the show.... poor dogs!

Lana


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Link! Link!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=107062377515


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

*goes to join*


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738

Check this out, before it "disappears".


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

I sure am joining that group x3


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Hes a moron.......

He actually has a "franchise" of dog trainers in Ontario called "bark busters".

There was another video of the white dog (the first video posted) where he smacks it across the nose for no reason at all (in fact I think it was because the dog was trying to get away from him and go back to his owner).

He also claims to be the inventor of doggy daycare.

His show is on our network all the time, I remember one episode where he put some dog crap in the middle of this persons bed and compared it to letting the dogs sleep in the bed with you.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

My God..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

This POS is not a dog trainer, he is a sociopath who seems to have gotten into this "world" as a way of hurting things with a cover. I say cover because people are allowing him access to their dogs. I don't know why I look at any of his stuff because it puts me in a shaking rage every single time. 

I would never be able to go any where he was in person. I don't care if it's my dog. If I were at the incident where he yanked that leash from that woman and smacked her dog while it screamed, I would come at him. Does this guy work with aggressive dogs? Because he's asking to be mauled. I would almost like this ass to try and work with Smalls because she would set him straight, and before he could retaliate I would set him straight.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I can say one thing ... I was not a very bright dog owner at the age of 25 when I had my Rottweilers 15 years ago. I loved them, we trained them (using typical old-school methods - none pain inducing, though), and fully vetted them, but they were kept outside most of the time and they didn't get the level of care and attention that Bella does now. 

I attribute that partly to my research, my maturity and to all that I have learned since joining this forum.

I can hands-down say that if I had found Brad Pattison instead of this forum (and my dog's previous owner/trainer, Victoria Stilwell, Pat Miller, Patricia McConnell, et al), and he were to hit my dog, yank her leash or perform any of his cruel and horrible "methods" on her ... that man would be missing a testicle or two and I would be sitting in jail. 

Likewise, if I were to actually witness him performing such acts on any other dog in my presence.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Inga said:


> I have been training Rottweiler's for over 33 years now using treats. Most of them came from bad situations and had I used his barbaric methods, *I would definitely created a hazardous dog to have in public. Instead with the use of treats, love, redirection and fair corrections, those dogs went on to live happy lives.* NONE of my "dangerous breed" dogs became aggressive from the use of treat training. NONE of them tried to dominate me or take over the world.
> 
> Good luck with your e-mail Miss Mutt. You should post it on some of his videos as well. At least maybe a few people would see it before he deleted it from all his videos.
> 
> ...


That's just it. I think people like Pittison think anyone who uses food is a wimpy, permissive person who is going to let dogs walk all over them. I'm like you, Inga, I use treats, love, redirection and FAIR corrections that fit the crime. I took the dogs swimming today. Dude got no corrections (SUCH a good boy he is), Tag got one, and Auz got several. The corrections I used were strictly verbal, because they've been TAUGHT to listen to verbal corrections. (Tag wanted to go zoomie off into the next county, and got a sharp AHT AHT!! Auz was SO obsessed with my friends DH watering the plants because he loves garden hoses. He got quite a few AHT AHTS! when he would eye the hose and start fixating). 
Another thing I've noticed is a lot of owners who use leash corrections freely create dogs who won't listen without the selected training collar and a leash to pop. Too many dogs I know behave very nicely on a choke collar with a leash attached, but are all over the place when off leash, and don't listen to verbal corrections because they've never been conditioned to understand what a verbal correction IS.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

LuckySarah said:


> Hes a moron.......
> 
> He actually has a "franchise" of dog trainers in Ontario called "bark busters".
> 
> ...


Sarah, Bark Busters is a franchise that started in Australia...all privately owned franchises. Are you sure HE owns one?
I don't recommend BB either but their trainers are all different, some decent some terrible.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cracker said:


> There was a video up at one time of an outdoor class he was doing, he had a golden retriever type dog on leash and was really overcorrecting him. The owner expressed dismay and he got all up in her face, denigrating her for being upset. I can't find the video now.
> *Then there is the one where he is showing how to teach "down" using his own dog, it may be on his website. He uses the leash to force the down and then hauls the dog back up by it's collar to a sit...over and over again. They only eventually offer the behaviour out of fear of a being pulled around again. This is why he never starts with off leash behaviours*. He also does the umbilical thing with the leash, but not to "keep the hands off " the dog, but to wrap the dog around trees, furniture etc until the dog learns to avoid being slammed at the end. I wonder how many of his dogs have collapsed tracheas or cervical spine issues due to this sort of force being applied as a form of training (meaning REPEATEDLY as opposed to accidental).


Sounds like a really butchered up version of escape training.
If someone wants to proof their dog(s) like that, fine. But I get a little edgy with training NEW things that dogs know nothing about like that. I still can't get over the dog that kept checking with him to see if he was doing it right or not, and the dog walked like 2 steps away and he gave a pretty severe jerk. 
At least CM is a friendly person who stresses exercise. I don't think I've seen/heard/read anything about this Pittison thing mentioning exercise or anything but what he touts as "training".


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Let's all sign up to attend his seminar, and gang up on this idiot. After beating the living tar out of him, we could calmly explain that it was simply a lesson on pack mentality...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cracker said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738
> 
> Check this out, before it "disappears".


I'm thinking of the old saying "pissed takes over". If that would have been my dog he was smacking around, I would have lunged at him and probably broke my arm in the process and not have known it til it was over. Adrenaline will do that to a person. 
Gonna take a break from this thread. Not good for the ol' blood pressure


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Let's all sign up to attend his seminar, and gang up on this idiot. After beating the living tar out of him, we could calmly explain that it was simply a lesson on pack mentality...


 This is the second post of yours in 24 hours that's had me cracking up..


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Cracker said:


> Sarah, Bark Busters is a franchise that started in Australia...all privately owned franchises. Are you sure HE owns one?
> I don't recommend BB either but their trainers are all different, some decent some terrible.


According to his website, Brad offers a six week course on how to be a dog trainer. They're called CET's and use all his training methods. I think Barkbusters is totally different.

No offence to any trainers who took a course, but I look at real experience over and above some course. More so for a six week course....

Lana


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Let's all sign up to attend his seminar, and gang up on this idiot. After beating the living tar out of him, we could calmly explain that it was simply a lesson on pack mentality...


I have tiny fists, but I'm willing to travel!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Bordermom said:


> According to his website, Brad offers a six week course on how to be a dog trainer. They're called CET's and use all his training methods. I think Barkbusters is totally different.
> 
> No offence to any trainers who took a course, but I look at real experience over and above some course. More so for a six week course....
> 
> Lana


Certified Educator Trainers?! LMAO!! 
"Sign up to become a CET!! Learn how to push, shove, bully, drag, helicopter, hang, choke, and turn dogs' tongues a _gorgeous_ shade of blue in _*just SIX WEEKS!! *_ Act now, classes are filling up fast with gullible, clueless people *JUST LIKE YOU!!!!* You'll curse!!! You'll cry!! You are bound to be disappointed, disgusted, sickened! *GUARANTEED!!!* Bring your dog, a barf pail, $20,502,621, and a #*@#y attitude!!! *ACT NOW!!! DISCONTENTMENT IS GUARAN-FREAKIN'-TEED!!!!!!!!!!!!!"*


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> I have tiny fists, but I'm willing to travel!


i dont. i also have weapons. You can borrow a billy club if you want...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Cracker said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738
> 
> Check this out, before it "disappears".


that's one of the videos i saw. the man makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cracker said:


> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738
> 
> Check this out, before it "disappears".


I looked at this one. I told myself I wasn't going to because I've seen his "work" before but I did and I am livid. If that bacterium ever did that to my dog, I would have his &$^ in a sling so fast. Oh man I hope in his next life he comes back as a fruit fly.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

What's sad is that there were people on other forums defending him.. saying that the clip was edited and the dog was trying to attack Pattison and that's why he went nuts.

Even if the dog was getting nasty.. that's no excuse to smack it, choke it, and talk to its owner that way. What a horrible, deluded human being.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> What's sad is that there were people on other forums defending him.. saying that the clip was edited and the dog was trying to attack Pattison and that's why he went nuts.
> 
> Even if the dog was getting nasty.. that's no excuse to smack it, choke it, and talk to its owner that way. What a horrible, deluded human being.


Which, the people who defend that crap or Pattison?

Deluded could apply to either, imo.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Zim, no weapons needed...I'm enough. 

Beware the big lady with the evil eye powers.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

You need me! Ain't nothin on earth scarier than an angry black woman!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Yeahhh....
> 
> While I'm not a Cesar fan in terms of training methods, the man at the very least truly cares about and wants to help dogs. He's very charismatic and appeals to owners on that level.
> 
> Pattinson is just pathetic.


Exactly how I feel! 



> According to his website, Brad offers a six week course on how to be a dog trainer. They're called CET's and use all his training methods. I think Barkbusters is totally different.


 This is why I don't ever rely on someone who just says "certified trainer" because I have known far far too many "certified trainers" that were just like this fool.

If a trainer did something to my dogs like he did to that Golden Retriever, we would have problems. Why she would just stand there and allow that is beyond me. 

While you are all on a "kick butt" rampage I hope you will all head on down to the "Sit Means Sit" guy and kick some butt there too. I think that guy even makes Brad look like a good option for dog trainers.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

This guy is a total ******bag. How did he even get a TV show? I remember flipping on AP and not knowing who he was/or what it was, and I just dropped my jaw. I could only watch it for like 10 minutes before turning it off. What an idiot. Besides the fact that's he's a terrible dog trainer, he's just a nasty person in general.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracker said:


> Zim, no weapons needed...I'm enough.
> 
> Beware the big lady with the evil eye powers.





Xeph said:


> You need me! Ain't nothin on earth scarier than an angry black woman!



Between you two and the fiery zim, remind me not to make any of the womens on this site mad


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Maybe I was mistaken about bark busters, in fact I think I read it on another forum.

I still think hes a moron.
And I hate that he is Canadian.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I HATE him. The best show of his I saw (they are on ALL THE TIME!! how does this turd have a show?????) was when a dog lunged at him after he backed it into a corner and he just about shat himself. Such a dumb ass, jerk, dog abuser that knows NOTHING about dogs.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Inga said:


> Exactly how I feel!
> 
> This is why I don't ever rely on someone who just says "certified trainer" because I have known far far too many "certified trainers" that were just like this fool.
> 
> ...


Is that Fred Hassan? (Hassen? Sheesh...can't spell). I don't know much about him, but after reading this thread I'm half scared to ask.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i say me, Xeph, Cracker and Lazy vs Pattison and Hassan and lets throw in Frawley just cuz he's annoying...

Pay per view, 10 rounds.

we'll only need one.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I don't get mad. That's the SCARY part....(insert evil laugh here)


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Throw me in there, too. I'm small but mighty...


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I would end up in jail if I ever met that man. I can't believe that there are people out there willing to hand their dog's leash to someone like him. Its disgusting to me that he has a TV show and is spreading his evil to unsuspecting viewers.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i say me, Xeph, Cracker and Lazy vs Pattison and Hassan and lets throw in Frawley just cuz he's annoying...
> 
> Pay per view, 10 rounds.
> 
> we'll only need one.



I'm not the strongest person out there, but I'm quick, and I have been known to kick rude people, and I _do_ have a bite history.
They have been warned.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cracker said:


> I don't get mad. That's the SCARY part....(insert evil laugh here)


People who stand in the middle of a brawl, quietly watching, are the ones I always expect to let loose with some kamakaze move that knocks everyone to their knees


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i dont. i also have weapons. You can borrow a billy club if you want...


Well, I have a machete, but I don't know if we wanted to murder him or just rough him up a little.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Cracker said:


> I don't get mad. That's the SCARY part....(insert evil laugh here)


If you need me, I'll be over there ---------------------------------> 

*doesn't want to get in the way of women with violence on their minds*


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> People who stand in the middle of a brawl, quietly watching, are the ones I always expect to let loose with some kamakaze move that knocks everyone to their knees


I'm getting images of the girls on Kill Bill.

Those were some butt-kicking women on those movies. All of them.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I can remove testicles with a dull spoon.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

infiniti said:


> I can remove testicles with a dull spoon.


cheese grater.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I wish there were like, some super awesome transforming machine that could turn all of us into River Tam.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I wish there were like, some super awesome transforming machine that could turn all of us into River Tam.


That sound you heard was a million geeky fan-boys' heads exploding.

I'm a hippy non-violent pacifist type, but if that guy touched my dog that way, I do believe I would go medieval on his a$$.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I wish there were like, some super awesome transforming machine that could turn all of us into River Tam.


So we're aiming to misbehave?

Man, I am really upset I am currently useless in a fight. Shit is going _dowwwwn_!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> So we're aiming to misbehave?


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I can remove testicles with a dull spoon.


You need a spoon? Wimp.

I just need a minute alone with him. Oh and one of his fancy collars....

Lana


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

*looks at a choke chain* That's the fanciest "off the cuff" retractor I've ever seen! BTW, I don't know why so many are insinuating he needs to be castrated. He'd need to have the equipment first, and clearly he is not in ownership of any, because a real man wouldn't beat up on dogs like he does (it does?).


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Xeph said:


> BTW, I don't know why so many are insinuating he needs to be castrated.


"You do know what we do with aggressive males around here, don't you?" LOL.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

"But it's a behavioral issue! Neutering won't do any good! ....PUT AN E-COLLAR ON HIM!!!"


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll join the fake trainer beating! I have my first degree black belt in karate if that helps at all. Although I like the dull spoon testicle removal idea. Or, we can use the choke chain and pull up on it until they sit. Might as well see if Brad's methods work at all.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

some geek i know said:


> you could kill him using michael vick as the weapon. there wouldn't be a murder weopan found at the scene that way. just pick vick up by the feet and beat the sh*t out of brad with him


lmfao i had to share this comment my friend made about Pattison...


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Willowy said:


> "You do know what we do with aggressive males around here, don't you?" LOL.


I'm sending BP here!! Who knows, maybe it will work? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2E6kckigDo


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> I'm sending BP here!! Who knows, maybe it will work?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2E6kckigDo


This is really funny XD


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

I saw an episode or two when it was on Animal Planet, it was sick. He seemed to think he was a relationship coach as well as a dog trainer.>>>

yeah I loved this, he essentially would say "your dog is snapping and misbehaving because you need to get laid"


and the episode where he "proved" that training with food causes a dog to be aggressive w kids by putting a baby doll on a couch with a piece of food and the dog jumped up and took the food.

That one scene blows every and any dumb move by Cesar, Victoria and every other tv dog trainer combined out of the water.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I have always been curious as to where he came from. I know he was in Calgary because I know trainers out there and they had plenty of clients that were former Pattison clients. They said the dogs were pretty messed up from his methods, owners saying the dog were worse. Next they know he has his t.v show and moved to B.C.
Nobody knows where he came from, he certainly wasn't known within the dog industry, wasn't known to compete in anything to my knowledge and you sure can't find anything about him online doing a search, other than the shows website and his site.

For the record, he makes me want to throw things at my t.v, I refuse to watch him and I am a pretty open person about learning about all methods even if I don't agree or would use them.

Cracker he was in Kingston this past March doing a seminar, no way he was getting my money and I wouldn't attend anyway. One of my puppy clients went to a seminar of his last year in Ottawa and I made it perfectly clear that if she used his methods on the pup I bred she would be returning the dog to me (dog is co-owned).

A few months ago, I saw a business card at a local pet store for a Pattison trained *trainer*, sadly a few weeks ago I had the pleasure of starting to deal with the fall out of this *trainer's* methods with a new client that had went to him first.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

jiml said:


> I saw an episode or two when it was on Animal Planet, it was sick. He seemed to think he was a relationship coach as well as a dog trainer.>>>
> 
> yeah I loved this, he essentially would say "your dog is snapping and misbehaving because you need to get laid"
> 
> ...



Wait, what?

He told someone they need to get laid to fix their dog?

And then that set up he contrived to "prove" his point? Wow.


----------



## qingcong (Oct 26, 2009)

I wish I could see one of his shows just to ease my curiosity of how ridiculous he can get, it'll be like watching a freak show. I think this guy is eventually going to disappear. He has no dog training skills, just about everybody hates him, and he has no marketable qualities. Not sure how he got to where he is now, but he won't last long. Animal Planet canceled his show and he has been banned in certain parts of Canada (I believe). Eventually his impact will be limited to a small cult following of CET trainers, but I question the sustainability of even that.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

KBLover said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> He told someone they need to get laid to fix their dog?
> 
> And then that set up he contrived to "prove" his point? Wow.




well he is a "human life coach"

"The show follows dog trainer and human life coach Brad Pattison as he enters homes to solve problems with bad dog behaviour and fix the relationship problems that cause them. "

I know some trainers that do not believe in using food. I am not quick to judge methods if they work even if those methods are not ones I would use. I am not quick to yell abuse at the slightest correction but flat out stupidity bothers me. and thats all i saw from him.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Bring me too?


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

you can tell even brad knows he's full of spit; in every video i watched he pauses and struggles sometimes to get to his point. it's like he's making it up as he goes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KFGrrnIeGM&feature=related

funny, all i have to say is drop it.
=)


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> Found a facebook page called 'Brad Pattison is a big fat Jerk'.... there are just over 100 members. His offical show website has about 700 members.... if we all join the ranks of the big fat jerk page, and share it, I'd bet we'd get more than the show's fanclub.
> 
> It'd be good to educate people anyway on his ideals and not to buy his book or watch the show.... poor dogs!
> 
> Lana


WOW...didn't think I'd ever find a reason to join facebook, but that's it!

How did this jerk get a TV show? The only thing that comes close to making any sense is that after years and years of boring TV in Canada, someone decided to liven it up with something really wacko.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i find it ironic that there's TWO things in the world that i despise with the initials " B P"


----------



## 2cents (Jun 10, 2010)

MissMutt said:


> I really wonder what the result would be if someone like this moron tried to run a dog in agility. I can't imagine it'd be productive OR pretty.
> .


I have often wondered this ! I would love to see him run an Agility course ,lol .
Our Canadian household prefers Stanley Coren .

I would love to watch episodes of Victoria but where can i find them ?


----------



## The Sparrow (Apr 7, 2010)

The only way to really punish the guy is to remove his source of attention/revenue. Don't watch his show, don't buy his products, and keep on publishing as much negative information on him that you can.

His show is on TV for ratings and money - PERIOD. Deny him that.



http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=101582253210738

Watch the video quickly before the Pattison police delete it.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm on my way to do a lesson with a BP/CET fallout too. She made it ten minutes into the class before walking off because she was smart enough to get that it was only enraging her dog to want to eat the dog in front of them as they ran down the street. 

And he's a nice dog too. 

Lana


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i find it ironic that there's TWO things in the world that i despise with the initials " B P"


Heh

Maybe there's some bad energy in those initials or something. 

Certainly doesn't seem to be many positive things with those initials.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i find it ironic that there's TWO things in the world that i despise with the initials " B P"


OMG, I really am having a slow morning, took me reading that twice before I figured it out !! Btw, agreed.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

check out this vid, wait til the end and you'll see some Pattison "training"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA&feature=related


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

puppy.l0ve said:


> you can tell even brad knows he's full of spit; in every video i watched he pauses and struggles sometimes to get to his point. it's like he's making it up as he goes.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KFGrrnIeGM&feature=related
> 
> ...


I know! How ridiculous! You're telling the dog it's hurting you when you say ouch and confusing it... Im just training River "release" and it's working fine.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

jiml said:


> well he is a "human life coach"
> 
> "The show follows dog trainer and human life coach Brad Pattison as he enters homes to solve problems with bad dog behaviour and fix the relationship problems that cause them. "
> 
> *I know some trainers that do not believe in using food. I am not quick to judge methods if they work even if those methods are not ones I would use. I am not quick to yell abuse at the slightest correction but flat out stupidity bothers me. and thats all i saw from him*.



Agreed. I don't think that anyone who uses collar/leash corrections are abusive and horrible, it's just not something I've found I need with my soft dogs. What I *do* think is unfair is training a brand new behavior and using a harsh correction to _teach _something new. (When I say harsh correction, I mean as Leerburg put it--a Level Ten Collar Correction while the dog is wearing a prong collar). 
BP seems to be one of those people who can talk and talk and talk, yet say nothing [of value].


----------



## terryjeanne (Jul 13, 2007)

2cents said:


> I have often wondered this ! I would love to see him run an Agility course ,lol .
> Our Canadian household prefers Stanley Coren .
> 
> I would love to watch episodes of Victoria but where can i find them ?


I really liked Stanley Coren, but haven't seen him on TV in a couple of years. He was there for the dog..never mind idiot BP that had one husband painting the living room for his wife...WTH??? And he never shows how he trains the dog, every dog seem to need umbilical training.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Just got a facebook letter, guess BP's got lawyers going after the 'anti' fan club on there. Now that's just sad.

Lana


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I was at Woofstock today and near the end of the afternoon, what did I see but a Brad Pattison booth, stocked with CET's, his books etc.
And lo and behold..there was BP himself, getting pictures taken with "fans" and then saying his goodbyes to his "trainers". He was LOUD, physical and buddy buddy with everyone. He's obviously a "touchy" kind of guy. Seeing that I'm not surprised he has a thing for harsh corrections, HE lacks impulse control. 

I couldn't get close enough to say anything, so I watched for a bit and then left.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> Just got a facebook letter, guess BP's got lawyers going after the 'anti' fan club on there. Now that's just sad.
> 
> Lana


I just got the message on Facebook, too, Lana. I guess that BP's attorneys have sufficiently frightened that young girl who created that page.

Unfortunately for him, free speech and the right to one's opinion still prevail in America, I am not a teenage girl, and lawyers do not frighten me. I am fully aware of my rights and the law, having worked in the legal arena for many years. 

I don't doubt that there will be another anti-fan page up soon.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't think they're taking the page down anytime soon, doesn't seem to be anyway. And I would bet they wouldn't want it to go to court because then the whole thing would hit the news.... wouldn't be a bad thing though. 

Lana


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> And I would bet they wouldn't want it to go to court because then the whole thing would hit the news.... wouldn't be a bad thing though.
> 
> Lana


How true is this? We all know how Brad doesn't like his "methods" to get a great deal of publicity, right? I really think his lawyer stuff was a scare tactic, and agree with you that he most likely never intended for it to go to court.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

This guy just continues to incense me.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

He says in the court papers his is a "fitness" business. No mention of dog training..weird eh?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes, Cracker, that is strange. There was actually mention made of that on the facebook page, and a copy of the papers is on the page as well. I haven't looked through them completely, but the gist of them was that they ordered the 17 yr. old creator of the FB page to cease & desist her running of the page, including encouraging defamatory comments, and to publicly apologize to Brad and his entertainment company, lol. Poor girl was adequately frightened into pulling out of the group and issuing said apology.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

It wasn't a law suit, though, like some people claimed it to be. 

I don't know how the laws work in Canada - in the US you need to be able to prove that you lost money as a result of the person's actions. Is it the same?

Someone SHOULD call their local news in Canada and let them know about this.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

she didnt pull the group...she handed it over to someone else...an adult who says he isnt backing down from Mr. I Wish I Had a Bigger Dingaling.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Infiniti didn't say she pulled the group.. she said she pulled OUT of the group. Which I think she did.

I like how he's a member. I went to his FB wall and it was all like "Brad Pattison joined the group "Brad Pattison is a big fat JERK!" and I laughed.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> she didnt pull the group...she handed it over to someone else...an adult who says he isnt backing down from Mr. I Wish I Had a Bigger Dingaling.


No, but she did pull out of the group. And I do like Mr. John House, wherever he is. LOL

I actually posted that I would start a page of my own denouncing old Brad (or Mr. I Wish I Had A Bigger Dingaling - I like that zim!), should they pull that one! LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i say...everyone who is a member start their own anti pattison page.

and i cant blame a teen for pulling out..it would be her parents that caught heat if she didnt..

off to start my own page. mwahahaha


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Starting my own page as well...this guy needs to go down!


waiting to finish this essay and my exam before starting agroup. Will link it when I do.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I was just about to post about the "legal issues" I am a member of the group as well.

What an A$$


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ive seen a few of the infamous videos before someone made a stink and had them all taken down
> 
> there was an incident at a hotel where he took a dog's leash, cursing at the owner and dragged the dog up and down some stairs...
> 
> ...


Sounds very similar to a response that some one made about his some time ago on my pitbull forum. He needs to be shot.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

LuckySarah said:


> I was just about to post about the "legal issues" I am a member of the group as well.
> 
> What an A$$


He honestly doesn't have a legal leg to stand on. If it goes before a courtroom, he will be forced to show videos of his training methods which are only proof of animal cruelty. Talk about backfire. He would be wise to slither off into a hole like the snake that he is (what an unfair blasphemous comparison to my snake!)

BTW: BradPattison.com has all been disabled on the internet.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

infiniti said:


> He honestly doesn't have a legal leg to stand on. If it goes before a courtroom, he will be forced to show videos of his training methods which are only proof of animal cruelty. Talk about backfire. He would be wise to slither off into a hole like the snake that he is (what an unfair blasphemous comparison to my snake!)
> 
> BTW: BradPattison.com has all been disabled on the internet.


I think it is just a scare tactic.

For fun I looked up his personal facebook page.
If anyone is looking for a good laugh look at his profile pic LMAO....

ETA just looked him up again he has changed his pic (damn him!!) it used to be him sitting at some kind of bar or something trying to look "interesting and mysterious" now its him looking crazy and doing some kind of dog fitness thingy (not so funny).


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> she didnt pull the group...she handed it over to someone else...an adult who says he isnt backing down from Mr. I Wish I Had a Bigger Dingaling.


I know the guy who is now running the group and also has this group: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=128552365657

He posted the FB messages he exchanged with BPs lawyers, but if you join the group you can see the official letters he was sent.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

All I have to say is... how is this man not already beaten to a pulp? Were he to EVER touch any of my dogs or handle them the way he does... so help him God. That's all I have to say! 

Smacking that lady's dog HARD in the face right in front of her? Yeah... I probably would have punched him in the face and had a few choice words. What an idiot.

Is it silly that I'm sad for his adorable dog? The dog is really cute... but obviously not very appreciated!


----------



## Root (Apr 10, 2010)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> Sounds like a really butchered up version of escape training.
> If someone wants to proof their dog(s) like that, fine. But I get a little edgy with training NEW things that dogs know nothing about like that. I still can't get over the dog that kept checking with him to see if he was doing it right or not, and the dog walked like 2 steps away and he gave a pretty severe jerk.
> At least CM is a friendly person who stresses exercise. I don't think I've seen/heard/read anything about this Pittison thing mentioning exercise or anything but what he touts as "training".


I don't see many, if any similarities, between CM and Pattison. They both follow a dominance paradigm for training but whereas Cesar is highly skilled at using aversion techniques (and I personally don't have any problems with the level of force Cesar uses), Pattison is at worst an abuser of dogs and at best he doesn't demonstrate any usable skill that the average person couldn't pick up from a book. A lot of times he rambles about things that make little sense. Like Bushisms, I'll call them Pattisonisms. I'm amazed that someone like Pattison could parlay bullying relatively managable dogs and a basic professional skillset into various TV shows, dog training seminars and books. He's such an obvious fraud and yet he's making big money. Wow...


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't keep up with the FB melee at work (FB is blocked on our work network), so keep me posted on anything noteworthy today! 

As of last night, I think I had 15 members on my group, so if you haven't joined mine yet, please do!!!  I think Cracker and zim have (thanks!), don't know about you TWAB. Some of my FB friends have. Haven't seen ole Brad pop up yet, lol! 

And if anybody else has created one, let me know and I will join! 

Brad Pattison is a &$&^%^#!!!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Could you post a link to your group, infiniti??? Thanks


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

How's this for ironic?

He was one of the people invited to world vegan day last year. Yeah let's invite an abusive trainer who uses harsh methods to a celebration of animal rights to be with a bunch of people who don't even agree on milking a cow.... 

Lana


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't get into FB from work, but if you go onto FB and look for the group called "Help Stop Animal Cruelty! Stop Brad Pattison "Dog Training" You will find it.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I can't get into FB from work, but if you go onto FB and look for the group called "Help Stop Animal Cruelty! Stop Brad Pattison "Dog Training" You will find it.


Thanks! Joined


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Facebook groups denouncing Brad Pattison have disappeared.

What a coward.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Facebook groups denouncing Brad Pattison have disappeared.
> 
> What a coward.


What the hell? How did he swing that?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know. I really don't. Zim's is the only one left though.

I sent this Facebook message to him, the... organism... known as Brad Pattison.



> Why are you so afraid of those who train differently from you and those who publicly express their dislike of your methods? Why do you make no mention of the proven principles of classical and operant conditioning when you talk about your methodologies in dog training? Do you have something to hide? If you do, it's going to come out sooner or later. And, as you might have read in the group that you so unfairly got removed from Facebook, I will do everything in my power to direct people towards dog training that is based in science rather than hearsay, dog training that is humane rather than physical, and dog training that emphasizes having a relationship with your dog rather than simply being "alpha" over them.
> 
> Rather than simply delete this message and the many others that I'm sure you get, I wish you'd explain yourself in a public forum rather than hide behind your fame, your bogus law threats, and your deletion of any content that you do not find appealing. It's cowardly, at best, dishonest and dangerous at worst.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine is still there. I did notice that the original one and the one that John House created is gone.

Mine: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=101093056609319#!/group.php?gid=101093056609319


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Facebook groups denouncing Brad Pattison have disappeared.
> 
> What a coward.



I'm not on FB but I'm guessing he played the ToS card or something.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

i think its because of how Infiniti and I worded our groups. i sent a message to all the members of mine about it.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

John House's other group is gone, too, and that had nothing to do with BP in the title. I think he just struck out against him harder because John House ain't nothing to F with and wouldn't back down.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> John House's other group is gone, too, and that had nothing to do with BP in the title. I think he just struck out against him harder because John House ain't nothing to F with and wouldn't back down.


i think im not visible yet. and i have an idea.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I joined Infiniti's. What's Zim's called or does someone have the link??


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

This is ridiculous!!! How on Earth did he get the group removed?? He must have some friends in seriously high places! Although, it's hard to imagine he has friends at all.

What a bunch of crock. We obviously did a good job of proving he is nothing more than an abusive egomaniac.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

My boyfriend informed me that it's really not all that hard to get a Facebook group removed. They do it even if you aren't breaking the law to avoid controversy and lawsuits against them.


----------



## 2cents (Jun 10, 2010)

He (BP ) probably contacted Facebook and threatened them with a law suit .


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ive seen a few of the infamous videos before someone made a stink and had them all taken down
> 
> there was an incident at a hotel where he took a dog's leash, cursing at the owner and dragged the dog up and down some stairs...
> 
> ...


I can't bring myself to watch the vids. I would kick any SOB in the nuts who did that to my dog, right after I turned my dog loose on his stupid *ss.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Most of his videos are not even available to view. He won't allow them to be posted. However, I made a comment that one day he's going to kick or hit the wrong dog and he's going to end up without a throat.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

infiniti said:


> Most of his videos are not even available to view. He won't allow them to be posted. However, I made a comment that one day he's going to kick or hit the wrong dog and *he's going to end up without a throat*.


I prefer crotch bites.

 *evil grin*


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

I watched a couple of his shows when they first came out, that was all I could stomach. I couldn't bring myself to believe that people would just stand around and let him mistreat their dogs like that, I thought it must be faked. Well... last week while registering for my first obedience class at a new place I saw such a thing happen in real life and out of 20 people or so myself and one other were the only ones that protested (and then promptly left). The dog's owner just stood there while her dog was kicked three times! Unbelievable!....WTF is the matter with people?

I joined Infiniti's group and would like to know the name of Zim's too.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

mrslloyd09 said:


> I joined Infiniti's. What's Zim's called or does someone have the link??


http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=134847146531580&ref=ts


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Locke said:


> This is ridiculous!!! How on Earth did he get the group removed?? He must have some friends in seriously high places! Although, it's hard to imagine he has friends at all.
> 
> What a bunch of crock. We obviously did a good job of proving he is nothing more than an abusive egomaniac.



That's one thing I don't like about sites like that.

They will do anything to cover their own butts. Instead of investigating if someone has a real claim or could actually sue (not likely - FB can't legally be held liable for what their users post on their own - probably has a disclaimer in their own ToS) they just take the easy way out and remove the content.

Could anyone get their own web space somewhere - or maybe a blog - something that could still gather up folks against him without the censorship (that's what it is) coming into play?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> I prefer crotch bites.
> 
> *evil grin*


While I understand your reasoning for preferring crotch bites, Red, my preference for throat bites is a bit more sinister.

I don't feel that Brad Pattison has a rightful place on this earth. And since the throat contains two carotid arteries, I believe both of his are just begging to be severed by canine teeth.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Ask and you shall receive.

http://nobrad4us.wordpress.com/


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Haha red, you're awesome!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> I'm disgusted after watching this video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8b77GdM9CEA
> 
> What I'm finding odd is that there is literally NO VIDEO out there of this guy. This one clip was all I found. Very strange. I didn't even know who he was until Cracker said something about him in a thread and I was interested in seeing for myself. Based on what I've read so far (and this video of this poor dog getting a COMPLETELY UNFAIR correction), I have no doubt he's awful, but I'm just confused as to why it's so hush hush.


I think he actively seeks out videos and has them pulled for copyright infringement.

I only wish my dog would look back for direction like that..


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

John House just friended me on FB, and I got this link from his page. Read it before it's gone! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brad_Pattison


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Screenshot'd.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

AHAHA i was JUST coming to this thread to post that! LMFAO...


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

OMFG .... I just busted out laughing in the middle of my office!!!! I thought I was going to pee my pants!!!!       

Did John write that???? By the way, I invited John to join the forums here! He was too busy grooming his dog last night but said he would make his way here. 

Oh lord!!! That was just too hilarious!!!! 

I loved this: "Pattison suffers from Toxoplasmosis, likely caused by the tampon that is permanently lodged in his colon."


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks, zim! I just joined your FB group, too.



RedyreRottweilers said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> 
> http://nobrad4us.wordpress.com/


Bahahaha love it!



infiniti said:


> I loved this: "Pattison suffers from Toxoplasmosis, likely caused by the tampon that is permanently lodged in his colon."


HAHAHAHA I then went on to look up Toxoplasmosis 

That was very well-written


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

he does have a good vid on picking up your dog though. LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig4FcLmHOpc&feature=related


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Screenshot'd.



Ahh...wikipedia - another reason why I love you


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's one I haven't seen before

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk6gwDdXNXY


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

And another

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbRLlQVaw_0


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Ugh, I honestly want to know HOW this guy got a TV show and therefore was ALLOWED/ENCOURAGED to show this ABUSE on national TV. 

Makes me mad 

(As I know it does everyone else )


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I really want to know why the general public is so effing dumb. All other TV trainers have some of their clips posted online. Go to Brad Pattison's Youtube and you find videos that are composed of text testimonials or tips about what to feed your dog and how to pick them up. If I was someone interested in finding a dog trainer to work with, this would turn me off.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> And another
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbRLlQVaw_0



Geez, that's ridiculous.

How clueless can he be.


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

I read the Wikipedia article last night and laughed my arse off. John House sounds like a cool guy...hope he joins the forum.

I also spent some time sending an e-mail off to the Canadian Cancer Society telling them how pissed I was to see them align themselves with a sadistic sociopath like Pattison.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm housesitting right now, with cable tv. Was watching his show the other night, this episode was "Beauregard" the overweight dachshund.
During the setups with the family, he held a blanket (used to cover a chair the poor bored overfed dog was chewing on) in front of him/near the dog. Dog touched it, Brad bent over to "remove" the blanket and from behind a conveniently placed coffee table the dog launched at him, growling and barking. Big drama there...but wait, if you rewind a bit (thanks for pvr) and watch/listen again..you can HEAR him SLAP or hit the dog behind the table, before the launch happened. HE PROVOKED THE DOG INTO LAUNCHING AT HIM to show how badly behaved the dog was. This damn dog simply had no rules, was overfed and underexercised...not aggressive by nature. Stupid dang humans


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

PretzleDog said:


> I read the Wikipedia article last night and laughed my arse off. John House sounds like a cool guy...hope he joins the forum.
> 
> I also spent some time sending an e-mail off to the Canadian Cancer Society telling them how pissed I was to see them align themselves with a sadistic sociopath like Pattison.


John really is a cool guy. I am really hoping he will join. I think he will like it here. 

Looking forward to a reply from the CCS! Hope they have the guts to reply with something other than a canned PR response!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

PretzleDog said:


> I read the Wikipedia article last night and laughed my arse off. John House sounds like a cool guy...hope he joins the forum.
> 
> I also spent some time sending an e-mail off to the Canadian Cancer Society telling them how pissed I was to see them align themselves with a sadistic sociopath like Pattison.


Agreed. Maybe we should all let them know we would NOT attend a fundraiser with our dogs if it meant bringing our dogs anywhere near that nutcase. I know I wouldn't!

Their feedback link (I asked them if the event would be coming near me but said I would NOT attend if he was there and why) http://www.logiforms.com/formdata/user_forms/13234_7360866/38442/

Lana


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I want to start a FB group called "Brad Pattison: What is he compensating for?" LOL


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh and watched the start of a show the other day mainly because it had a golden. A goofy, bouncy wild golden boy that was about 9 months or so. No training so of course he's jumping on everyone, nobody will walk him....

Pattison walks in and HITS the dog in the face hard for jumping on him. Dog brushes it off, and when he goes and sits on the couch in a position that would invite the dog, and the dog jumps up again, yup, hits in the face again. The woman owner wasn't happy and he just said 'well your dog is RUDE' as if he deserves to be hit in the face. He's just lucky it was a goofy golden and not a breed that would react badly to that and get aggressive in return (oh wait, then he'd tell them to put the dog down for being mean). 

Why not teach the dog to sit for attention and not that he should snap at people's hands if they move too fast because they're going to hit him?

Lana


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I joined Zim and Infiniti's groups.

That BP dude is disgusting. Ew. Just ew, ew, ew. 

I can't imagine that I could refrain from knocking his teeth down his throat if I ever saw him abuse an animal like that, and in the name of "training"?!?! I also can't imagine that there are people stupid enough to buy into his methods.

Effing lunatic.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Bordermom said:


> Why not teach the dog to sit for attention and not that he should snap at people's hands if they move too fast because they're going to hit him?


My question is why didn't the woman tell the man to get out?

I mean, if you see him hit your dog in the face AND ARE UPSET ABOUT IT, why subject your dog to it? Kick him out and find another trainer to help you.

Goes back to zim's comment in another thread about comfort level. The woman was obviously uncomfortable about this man's "training" method so why did she not stand up for her dog and not risk Pattison ruining the dog's temperament?

His training methods beyond suck, but what gets me is that the owners allow him to do his "work" on the dogs. Obviously, this woman doesn't want violence to be done to her Golden as it upset her. Why allow it to continue? 

That's what gets me mad. Dogs don't have a voice and the owners don't use theirs to stand up for them.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Because the woman is probably subconciously thinking "What if he does that to ME!"

He's physically abusive to dogs and verbally abusive to people.

It's pathetic that this is "entertainment" these days.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

KBLover said:


> My question is why didn't the woman tell the man to get out?
> 
> I mean, if you see him hit your dog in the face AND ARE UPSET ABOUT IT, why subject your dog to it? Kick him out and find another trainer to help you.
> 
> ...


"Bu-bu-buuu-but-ut-ut-but he's ON TV!! they put him on TV he MUST be an EXPERT. and you dont quibble with EXPERTS. they know what they are doing, that's why they're the expert..i dont know anything..that's why im here."


you'd be surprised at how common that mindset is..or maybe not.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

It's really hard to stand up to a trainer. I was paying a woman $60 an hour once and when she got too rough with my dog, I stopped her. She yelled/snarked at me until I cried. But my dog was safe. And she was just making my dog nervous, not hurting it. Another trainer once tried to force my 10 year old boxer into an agility tunnel. I had no problem yelling "get your hands off my dog" and walking off. But it's hard.

I imagine the TV cameras and the in-home set up make it worse. And anyone allowing a trainer and a film crew into their home to "train" their dog probably isn't too dog saavy to begin with. My nice dogs might be pretty concerned about a film crew...


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> "Bu-bu-buuu-but-ut-ut-but he's ON TV!! they put him on TV he MUST be an EXPERT. and you dont quibble with EXPERTS. they know what they are doing, that's why they're the expert..i dont know anything..that's why im here."
> 
> 
> you'd be surprised at how common that mindset is..or maybe not.


Milgram experiment, anybody? People wouldn't hire him if they didn't believe he was an authority on what he "teaches." I imagine they see their dog acting up, in whatever way inspired them to seek help and think "well, it seems really wrong to me, but obviously I don't know how to do it right, or my dog wouldn't be so unruly." The idea of authority is very powerful for us social primates. Add that with already feeling insecure about your own instincts in training a dog, and the very prevalent ideas (at least among non-experts, explicitly the people we mean here) about dogs understanding/responding primarily in terms of dominance and submission, and I find it unsurprising that many people fail to trust their own judgments in what is an acceptable way to treat a dog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

That'llDo said:


> *Milgram experiment, anybody? *People wouldn't hire him if they didn't believe he was an authority on what he "teaches." I imagine they see their dog acting up, in whatever way inspired them to seek help and think "well, it seems really wrong to me, but obviously I don't know how to do it right, or my dog wouldn't be so unruly." The idea of authority is very powerful for us social primates. Add that with already feeling insecure about your own instincts in training a dog, and the very prevalent ideas (at least among non-experts, explicitly the people we mean here) about dogs understanding/responding primarily in terms of dominance and submission, and I find it unsurprising that many people fail to trust their own judgments in what is an acceptable way to treat a dog.


hahaha..pretty much.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I wonder, if we start logging the episodes and times of abusive behavior, poor advice or rude behavior etc. towards the people on the show (as seen on slice) if he'll lawyer up and get the network to remove the episodes from there too?  If there's a 'booknotes' for each and every show on there documenting why it's a horrible way to train a dog and so on.... I mean he can't argue with his own show like he can people taping him on the street. 

What comes to mind is the show with the doxie, the constant advice to stop talking to the dog (including cues to tell the dog what to do), the sharp leash corrections and so on. I was trying to find the show with him hitting the golden in the face and found one with a shep mix that went from happy and upbeat do tail tucked and fearful/cringing in 29 seconds - he had the owners count the seconds to show how fast he could ruin their dog (oh sorry, train the dog).

I think people are just conditioned to be polite and respectful. It's the same reason this guy is still alive, most dogs want to be nice to people and not attack them for being asses.

Lana


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> "Bu-bu-buuu-but-ut-ut-but he's ON TV!! they put him on TV he MUST be an EXPERT. and you dont quibble with EXPERTS. they know what they are doing, that's why they're the expert..i dont know anything..that's why im here."
> 
> 
> you'd be surprised at how common that mindset is..or maybe not.



Yeah, you're right - and, sadly, I don't think I'm too surprised.





trainingjunkie said:


> It's really hard to stand up to a trainer. I was paying a woman $60 an hour once and when she got too rough with my dog, I stopped her. She yelled/snarked at me until I cried. But my dog was safe. And she was just making my dog nervous, not hurting it. Another trainer once tried to force my 10 year old boxer into an agility tunnel. I had no problem yelling "get your hands off my dog" and walking off. But it's hard.
> 
> I imagine the TV cameras and the in-home set up make it worse. And anyone allowing a trainer and a film crew into their home to "train" their dog probably isn't too dog saavy to begin with. My nice dogs might be pretty concerned about a film crew...



But you did it. And multiple times. I understand it isn't easy for probably a myriad of reasons, but I think people have to gather up their strength and do it, like you did, for the sake of their dogs. 

Good point about the savvy of people who go on these shows. And on the film crews - an interesting point. I wonder, how much of the "issues" we see manifested on the shows is influenced by how totally different the environment is during filming of these shows?


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

That'llDo said:


> Milgram experiment, anybody? People wouldn't hire him if they didn't believe he was an authority on what he "teaches." I imagine they see their dog acting up, in whatever way inspired them to seek help and think "well, it seems really wrong to me, but obviously I don't know how to do it right, or my dog wouldn't be so unruly." The idea of authority is very powerful for us social primates. Add that with already feeling insecure about your own instincts in training a dog, and the very prevalent ideas (at least among non-experts, explicitly the people we mean here) about dogs understanding/responding primarily in terms of dominance and submission, and I find it unsurprising that many people fail to trust their own judgments in what is an acceptable way to treat a dog.



I hadn't heard of Milgram Experiment so I looked it up. 

Was very interesting to read for sure!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Holy hell, I'd never heard of this guy before. I think I'm going to be sick just watching those short clips of him. At least Cesar Milan loves dogs, however misguided he is, but I think this Brad guy seems to actually _hate_ them...


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Xeph said:


> I want to start a FB group called "Brad Pattison: What is he compensating for?" LOL


I would join that group in a second 

And I sort of agree with what others have said... Unfortunately, people believe he is an "expert" simply because he is on TV. Of course, those on this forum (and many others!) know better, but we also are the ones who will do pretty much anything for the safety and happiness of our dogs. 

Other people are not like us. They see his "training" (I hate to use that word with him ) and they probably do say "Well, I haven't tried that with my dog yet, so maybe that's why he/she misbehaves so much."

Unfortunately, it is a TV show, so there is that need for drama/conflict/etc. to make it more "interesting." 

It REALLY just bugs me that he somehow got on TV in the first place. That is something I will never understand.


----------



## That'llDo (Apr 13, 2010)

KBLover said:


> I hadn't heard of Milgram Experiment so I looked it up.
> 
> Was very interesting to read for sure!


Heh, if by "interesting" you mean "terrifying" then I agree. Seriously though, knowing about that experiment (plus the Stanford prison experiment--if you aren't familiar with that one and this sort of thing interests you, check that one out too) changed my whole perspective on the nature of human behavior. If it isn't bad enough we don't always behave the way we think we _should_, to add insult to injury we also don't always behave the way we think we _do_. 

Applied to BP, I don't even think the TV thing matters that much in why people might buy into it, except for the fact that on TV means that his methods have been, to some extent, socially sanctioned. If you don't know any better on your own, you have to take the advice of other people. Unfortunately, "other people" in this instance are execs who think they can make $$ off this guy and viewers who also don't know any better. I dunno what to do about it though, except maybe be out in public with really well trained dogs a lot, so people ask what I did and I can tell them aaalllllll about better methods


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I had a brief private message via Facebook with BP the other day. I refrained from saying anything here because I wanted to see what came of it.

I asked him why. Why he's so afraid of those who train differently then he does, why he fails to mention CC/OC in his methods. 

I received a response. I was shocked. I will not post the response itself here right now, but it was basically irrelevant to what I said. He asked me how he could have a conversation with me if I was being "calling him names," and that if I knew who he was "as a person" I would not be "so rude." He also asked for my phone number (WTF) so that we could have a "civil conversation".. I'm assuming to try to get personal info to send one of his little lawyer scare messages? (I obviously refused to give it).

I informed him that I couldn't really care less about who he was as a person and, indeed, would refrain from making personal judgements. BUT, that I would ABSOLUTELY criticize and pass judgement on his training methods.

I proceeded to tell him why it is rude for HIM to make judgements about people like me, "treat-trainers." Why it is PERSONALLY OFFENSIVE to me for him to say that using treats is bribing the dog, etc. because it is a LIE.

I told him that I have no problem with those who use corrections provided the trainer understands the science behind them and that the corrections are fair in intensity. I told him that so far, he has convinced me that he possesses either of these qualities, and that perhaps he can explain otherwise to me.

That was a couple of days ago. I thought I might receive a response, but nope, nothing other than the first bit of, well, nothingness. 

It would be been AWESOME to get the chance to annihilate this guy in a debate. Dang. At least I can cross "personally snark at Canadian TV personalities who use horrible training methods" off of my list of things to do in life.

Still though, I've refined my strategy. I'm not going to say anything about him personally. Most importantly, I will not accuse him of crimes. That will do nothing but get me in trouble (notice I have not joined any groups that specifically say he is committing animal cruelty. If someone would like to bring him up formally on those charges, that's different [I've seen it mentioned in a couple of places], but I will not "just say it" on Facebook). But I WILL denounce his training methods. And I WILL tell people how they SHOULD be training their dog. I will make it so that I can be as visible with this without getting myself in any BP lawyer legal stickiness (as absurd as that stickiness might be). _(I also do not think any one else should try to contact him. I may try to get him to answer my message somehow, and if he gets flooded with nasty messages we'll get no where.)_

I hope that in a couple of years we can look back on this and say, "thank God this guy's fame was short-lived." I really do.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Forgot to say, once I'm a little less busy (in a couple of weeks) I'm going to make a blog post with all of this info. I also want to be 100% sure of what content CAN go in it and what cannot.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

This vid has one of the infamous slaps in it.

http://www.atom.com/funny_videos/3EFBFFFF01CB6218001700D12DAA/


----------



## JohnHouse (Jun 17, 2010)

infiniti said:


> OMFG .... I just busted out laughing in the middle of my office!!!! I thought I was going to pee my pants!!!!
> 
> Did John write that????


... Who, me?



(BTW, even though it's being changed now because of spoilsports, *anyone* can change it back to the proper edits...just go to "View history" and "Undo"...it lasted about a whole day until it was de-vandalized.)

Well, I'm here. What'd I miss? 

I have no qualms accusing the guy of abuse, BTW. Hitting is hitting and he's on video hitting, jerking, hanging, dragging, shoving and banging dogs against stationary objects. Perhaps it's acceptable in reality TV because of "ratings" and because the discipline of dog training remains mostly unregulated/without standards, but that does not make it right. Bradley or Bradford (anyone know the full form of his name?) can try and come after me if he wants for defamation, but it's extremely hard to prove so in court, and usually a waste of time and money on the plaintiff's part.

Here is the short account of the guy I've been corresponding with; he took his Wiemaraner to Brad's May 15th seminar. He is *really* quite peeved, and I have edited it because of the language he uses (but if it is nonetheless "too hot" for this forum, let me know and I'll remove it; the account in its entirety is at my new anti-Brad community on a different site, which I would gladly let you know of if you message me here or on Facebook). The Wiem's owner wants me to post it wherever/so as many people can see what Brad did to his dog.

"for about 3-4 hours my helpless pup was countless times violently struck on the snout(far from a ****ing tap mind you) and choked to the point where he was held off the ground for disgustingly long periods of time for no apparent reason in an effort to demonstrate the "weimeraner troublesome breed" can infact be broken as easily as any non-stubborn breed. The poor pup was scared ****less of the guy and the treatment which was one he was not used to due to his loving home, to a fault, he p***ed himself on the spot at one point. All this due to he barked out of term and didnt walk in accordance to what freak show deemed fit,or was restless when dip**** was trying to speak during numerous other segments of his seminar,or he didnt stay long enough,toward the end, Klaus just wanted to get the **** away from this creepy guy and Brad didn't care for that either and it resulted in more chokes that led to violently bloodshot eyes and more harsh smacks in the face which resulted in no submission or learning mind you(kinda proud of the little fella in that regard).The fact that an entire auditorium found this acceptable(including myself initially) is beyond me,****ing pathetic. My dog clearly needed to be pulled out of there way before he was. ...Oddly enough, 2 days later, all p***ed off and feeling ripped off I personally did some Google-Fu of my own, where I found my pup was far from the first instance of such a scenario(funny how when your a fan you don't look any further), videos of which I had infact watched(on you-tube) of countless unwarranted abuse, were removed a day later due to aids-***'s mouthpieces." ​
This guy's on a serious rampage...but he might be a key figure in helping to bring Brad's operation down.

RE: Miss Mutt's post about correspondence with Brad...that is typical of a narcissistic/sociopathic personality. Everything is always about them, what makes them look good/bad, and never about their actions. They tend to lack compassion for living things unless it benefits them directly (which is why he would be "doing good" with dogs in Haiti or whatever the heck he purports to do); all of the bad crap they pull is overlooked because 1) they hide it [i.e., Brad never allowing any videotaping at his seminars, taking down his OWN videos from his Facebook re: training, bullying little people like me, Don French, and the teenager who created "BP is a big fat JERK!!!" on Facebook] and 2) charity work "legitimizes" their standing, so hey, everything they do MUST be good, right? Right.

Again...I will not be bullied. I can say that people either like me or hate me, but at least I have compassion for those who truly deserve it (like our furry companions) or have earned it (people who are sincere and compassionate themselves). People like Brad reap what they sow...and he's fertilized the seeds of my ire with what he's done to the dogs he's handled and what he's done to the people who have a right to an opinion that is contrary to his.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

count me in. Ill bring the cheese grate. 

welcome to DF John! Call me Zim here. still waiting on info about the group off of facebook.


----------



## JohnHouse (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks Zim.

What info is it you're waiting for?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I sent you a message on fb. About how I signed up for that other site. You said you'd get back to me.


----------



## JohnHouse (Jun 17, 2010)

I *think* I know who you are (at FB) and just sent a message, but if not, you might have to send me another message. Lots of messages these past few days and it's been rather hectic trying to get everything together so quickly.


----------



## Chikyuu (May 1, 2010)

Hi John, it's nice to finally, "meet" you. I'm full in support of taking a stand against this guy, I'm sick of him being so famous a dog trainer when he's done so much harm. Money talks and BS walks I suppose. I'm Chiky, 16.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi John. Nice to see you here. I'm Samantha on Facebook.

Yes, John, I thought his reply was extremely odd.. completely irrelevant.. I thought about it over night and I don't think there's any harm in posting it here.. it's not like he owns his words..


























I tried to be civil in my second post to garner a response, but it did not work, obviously. And I will say again that the "number" comment I found extremely creepy.

PS: I'm glad you're corresponding with someone personally. I'm sure there are more just like this case out there.


----------



## PretzleDog (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome John, glad you joined. I am Deborah Chouinard on Facebook.



JohnHouse said:


> ...
> I have no qualms accusing the guy of abuse, BTW. Hitting is hitting and he's on video hitting, jerking, hanging, dragging, shoving and banging dogs against stationary objects. Perhaps it's acceptable in reality TV because of "ratings" and because the discipline of dog training remains mostly unregulated/without standards, but that does not make it right. Bradley or Bradford (anyone know the full form of his name?) can try and come after me if he wants for defamation, but it's extremely hard to prove so in court, and usually a waste of time and money on the plaintiff's part.
> 
> Again...I will not be bullied. I can say that people either like me or hate me, but at least I have compassion for those who truly deserve it (like our furry companions) or have earned it (people who are sincere and compassionate themselves). People like Brad reap what they sow...and he's fertilized the seeds of my ire with what he's done to the dogs he's handled and what he's done to the people who have a right to an opinion that is contrary to his.


^^^This is exactly how I feel. I spent too much of the early part of my life (I'm 56 now) avoiding conflict, worrying about what other people think of me and being afraid to say what I really feel...I just don't give a crap anymore!

A bad experience I had at a first dog obedience class last week, this thread, and seeing that the CCS associated themselves with Pattison, all came together at around the same time and pushed me off the deep end. I am determined to try and do something about it. My efforts may end up being totally ineffectual, but at least I can say I tried.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Well Hello sir! Glad to have you here! I also must admit that I love that your last name is House.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome John!  Glad you finally made it!!! If you haven't already figured it out, I am Cheryl on FB! I haven't yet joined your LJ, but I will! Looking forward to "strength in numbers" and working to spread awareness about this monster's horrific methods so that fewer and fewer dogs and owners are subjected to his cruelty, and so that he can once and for all be taken out of the spotlight.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Welcome, John! I'm Katie on Facebook - I'm in zim and infiniti's groups.

I LOVED the Wiki article. I actually had a friend of mine form HS post it on my wall after he saw I joined the BP related groups (he had no idea who Brad was and went to look him up, and that's what he found!).

It's a shame people are changing it... Your version was perfect 

Glad we have some screen shots on this thread


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

People scowl with their corrugator muscles, forming visible creases between the eyes. That is a basic and universal facial expression in humans. Pattison has _permanent _creases. One wonders if he scowls all the time. I saw a video where he gave "advice" on feeding dogs. I would call it a scolding.


----------



## JohnHouse (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi all. Thanks for the warm welcome. 

@Jive -- Actually, I watched that video yesterday for the first time as well ("Feeding Tips" by Brad Pattison). It was the most idiotic thing...well, aside from the other things Brad does, and as my gf said to me after I told her about it, "the complete opposite of whatever anyone else says about feeding dogs". No feeding schedule? Change food after every bag (to "change it up, because dogs like variety")? What? I noticed that someone had written in the comments (over at YouTube) that they tried that with their chihuahua and they got a nice round of what I call Hunger Puke (the yellow bile puking).

To be honest, and this is what works for our family, it may not work for others due to "overfeeding", our dogs are free fed, and surprisingly enough, none of them are overweight (we were afraid it would happen, but it never did ...and we have quite the brood here). We had a huge problem with Henry, our first dog (first, but the youngest) when we were feeding on a schedule; he was EXTREMELY picky and we would be getting hunger puke all the time. :'( Once we got his buddy ("Buddy", LOL), we tried sticking to the schedule, but again...hunger puking. Then the chihuahua came along and at the time we were dealing with Buddy and that chihuahua having bowel problems, so we just decided that enough was enough and just left the dry food bowl out there and let them have at it, LOL. Oddly there was no hunger puke after that unless Henry *forgot* to eat. Nowadays it's just no problem and there is rarely any hunger puke, they are all the weight they should be and everyone is happy. 

My guess is that some dogs...at least mine...like to nibble throughout the day here and there. Kind of like some humans who have stabilized their metabolism by eating small meals/snacks throughout the day. Again I do realize that this can't be done with every dog and that some dogs just like to horf down an entire bowl/bowl after bowl if given the chance, so I don't know how I lucked out (or if I did/what's going on). But after hearing what Brad had to say about feeding, I just shook my head. He seems to know nothing about dogs (like the guy whom I'm corresponding with assessed after attending his seminar in May).

@MissMutt -- I hope Brad asks for your phone number again. I would love to see his reasonings for wanting it so bad (so...he can prank you in the middle of the night? Maybe give it to one of his CETs so THEY can prank you? Seriously now...what is he smoking?).


----------



## JohnHouse (Jun 17, 2010)

Finkie_Mom said:


> Welcome, John! I'm Katie on Facebook - I'm in zim and infiniti's groups.
> 
> I LOVED the Wiki article. I actually had a friend of mine form HS post it on my wall after he saw I joined the BP related groups (he had no idea who Brad was and went to look him up, and that's what he found!).
> 
> ...


HA HA, I'm so glad that someone who had no idea who Brad was looked him up on Wiki and stumbled upon an accurate description of who Brad is.  You should tell your friend that that was the only accurate biography and that the lesser version is missing truth/reality.


----------



## JohnHouse (Jun 17, 2010)

MissMutt said:


> Hi John. Nice to see you here. I'm Samantha on Facebook.
> 
> Yes, John, I thought his reply was extremely odd.. completely irrelevant.. I thought about it over night and I don't think there's any harm in posting it here.. it's not like he owns his words..
> 
> ...


BTW this was an excellent example of how anyone should continue to correspond with Brad if need be, despite his paranoia about people "calling him names" or whatever. I would guess that he only wants the phone number so that he can yell and speak OVER you, instead of speaking with you. People like Brad have no patience or self-control when it comes to polite dissent.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

JohnHouse said:


> @MissMutt -- I hope Brad asks for your phone number again. I would love to see his reasonings for wanting it so bad (so...he can prank you in the middle of the night? Maybe give it to one of his CETs so THEY can prank you? Seriously now...what is he smoking?).


It could be anything.

I mean, if he told someone to get laid to fix their dog on his TV show...

Who knows what he could possibly want.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

KBLover said:


> It could be anything.
> 
> I mean, if he told someone to get laid to fix their dog on his TV show...
> 
> Who knows what he could possibly want.


I LOL'd. It scared the dog.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Send him my number, MM! If he calls after 10 PM he'll get a REALLY interesting response!


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Reminds me of this website I saw years ago for a border collie breeder/stock dog guy. It said something along the lines of 'call if you want to ask any questions about my dogs, your dogs or just want to talk dogs. Or anything else for that matter. Don't worry about what time it is, there is a phone by the bed. Call anytime'

Ok why would someone want people to call him anytime even if he's in bed besides the really icky reasons?

Lana


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

What ARE you CRAZY people talking about?!!?!?!?! i LOVE Brad Pattison! He helps SOOO many TERRIBLY behaved dogs out there!!!

HOW DARE YOU SLAM HIM!!! UGGG!!!





















nyuck nyuck nyuck..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the twit to show up and slap a cease and desist order on this forum


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

OH YEAH!! that'd be interesting lol..


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Xeph said:


> I'm still waiting for the twit to show up and slap a cease and desist order on this forum


Maybe it'd cause Dave|X to show up and we could finally get our sports forum.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

JohnHouse said:


> BTW this was an excellent example of how anyone should continue to correspond with Brad if need be, despite his paranoia about people "calling him names" or whatever. I would guess that he only wants the phone number so that he can yell and speak OVER you, instead of speaking with you. People like Brad have no patience or self-control when it comes to polite dissent.


My first assumption was that he wanted my number in an attempt to get my address to send me one of his little lawyer things. 

If I had a separate phone or some way that it couldn't be traced to me, I would have given it to him. Otherwise I'm kind of skeptical about giving my number out on the internet and certainly not to someone who may have malicious intent. 

I do genuinely wonder what it would have been like to speak with him. I may have gone nuts on him, though. LOL. You're right, it probably would have been fruitless, though. HOWEVER, I really do think that if given the chance to speak, I could have rolled him. Cesar not so much (with that whole suave thing he tries to have going on), but this worm, yes.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

RaeganW said:


> Maybe it'd cause Dave|X to show up and we could finally get our sports forum.


This made me chuckle


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

I got an old prepaid phone that's in my ex boyfriend's name.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> My first assumption was that he wanted my number in an attempt to get my address to send me one of his little lawyer things.


Could be worse. He could want to ask you out on a date.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Could be worse. He could want to ask you out on a date.


Repulsive!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

No, what would be repulsive would be if you accepted xD

I bet you he'd spend the entire meal talking about himself and then constantly giving you "advice" about how to proceed so he would go home with you, all the while unrealizing how desperate he sounded *ROFL*

It's hilarious to think about in my head....I feel very bad for you.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Xeph said:


> No, what would be repulsive would be if you accepted xD
> 
> I bet you he'd spend the entire meal talking about himself and then constantly giving you "advice" about how to proceed so he would go home with you, all the while unrealizing how desperate he sounded *ROFL*
> 
> It's hilarious to think about in my head....I feel very bad for you.


Not to mention slapping you in the head to correct you for talking out of turn or disagreeing with him He actually did that on a show I watched part of last night (can't make it through a whole show, but hit the wrong button and there he was, smacking the people in the head for saying the wrong answer).

I'd hate to see him as a dad if he can't handle dogs without using force. I know my 2 year old is a test of my will (I am considering putting a cone on her for a few days so her head heals, she keeps picking the scab on her forehead).

Lana


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Bordermom said:


> I'd hate to see him as a dad if he can't handle dogs without using force. I know my 2 year old is a test of my will (I am considering putting a cone on her for a few days so her head heals, she keeps picking the scab on her forehead).


Not the cone of shame!

That's more punishment than a 2 year old deserves


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Could be worse. He could want to ask you out on a date.


Yeah.

Could be. Maybe all this time he WANTED someone to stand up to him. He might like that in a girl.

The one with the guts to say BAD BOY and show him some..ahem... dominance.


----------



## The Sparrow (Apr 7, 2010)

Just keeping the thread alive.

I appreciate those of you who are sticking their necks out (sorta) to draw attention to this issues. (Plus the guy just annoys the hell out of me).

Keep up the good work.


----------

